# Komponente/Maschine/unvollständige Maschine



## stevenn (18 März 2015)

*Gilt MRL?*

Sorry Thematitel passt nicht mehr genau. Müsste eigentlich _Gilt die MRL _heißen. ich weiß nicht wie ich das ändern kann.
Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab ein Problem, ich weiß nicht genau ob die MRL bei meinem Produkt gültig ist. Ich hab ein Drehgestell mit  Synchronmotor,schwenkbaren Teilen. Hydraulikzylinder und Umrichter kommen dann erst später vom Kunden. 
Noch dazu ist das Produkt für Militär. So ich weiß, das in Artikel 1 g) steht, das die MRL für Maschinen für speziell militärische Zwecke nicht gilt, aber was heißt das genau? Wenn ich nur als Beispiel, ein Funkgerät für das Militär herstelle, dieses Funkgerät aber genauso wie es ist, im zivilen Bereich(Feuerwehr) genutzt werden könnte, gilt da die MRL? was heißt genau *speziell* für militärische Zwecke? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Aber nach welchen Richtlinien müsste ich dieses Teil dann bauen? Also es wird nach Auslieferung vom Kunden weiter zusammengebaut (Umrichter und weitere Gestelle), das würde nach einer unvollständigen Maschine klingen, wenn da das Militär nicht wäre.
sorry das ich nicht genauere Informationen zu meinem Produkt geben kann, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen.

Schöne Grüße 
Steven


----------



## se_la (18 März 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ist die unvollständige Maschine denn nur für das Militär nutzbar oder auch für andere?

Gruß se_la

Ergänzung:

Leitfaden für die Anwendung der Maschinenrichtlinie:

§ 59  Maschinen  für  militärische  Zwecke  oder  zur  Aufrechterhaltung  der 
öffentlichen Ordnung 
Der  Ausschluss  gemäß  Artikel 1  Absatz 2  Buchstabe g  bezieht  sich  auf 
Maschinen,  die  speziell  für  Verteidigungszwecke  oder  für  die  Aufrechterhaltung 
der öffentlichen Ordnung konstruiert und gebaut werden. Normale Maschinen, die 
von  den  Streitkräften  oder  von  der  Polizei  verwendet,  aber  nicht  eigens  für 
Verteidigungszwecke  oder  zur  Aufrechterhaltung  der  öffentlichen  Ordnung 
konstruiert wurden, unterliegen der Maschinenrichtlinie. 
In einigen Ländern gehören bestimmte Feuerwehren zum Militär; allerdings gelten 
die für die Verwendung durch diese Feuerwehren konstruierten Maschinen nicht 
als  Maschinen,  die  für  militärische  Zwecke  konstruiert  und  gebaut  werden,  und 
unterliegen daher der Maschinenrichtlinie.


----------



## stevenn (18 März 2015)

also das Drehgestell, das wir bauen ist nur für Militär, aber _theoretisch_ könnte so etwas die Luftfahrt auch nutzen. Also keine Waffe oder so. Unser Kunde direkt ist nicht die Bundeswehr sondern ein ziviles Unternehmen, aber das Drehgestell wird auf einem Militärfahrzeug gebaut. Allerdings wird es erst noch mit anderen Teilen zusammengebaut, bevor es montiert wird. 
wir bauen Teil x. dieses Teil x wird mit Teil y und Teil z zusammengebaut und dann komplett auf das Fahrzeug gebaut.


----------



## weißnix_ (18 März 2015)

Also diesen §59 Übersetze ich für mich so:

Bei Maschinen, deren Zweck es ist zu töten, ist egal auf welcher Seite der Maschine einer umfällt.


----------



## stevenn (24 März 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> also das Drehgestell, das wir bauen ist nur für Militär, aber _theoretisch_ könnte so etwas die Luftfahrt auch nutzen. Also keine Waffe oder so. Unser Kunde direkt ist nicht die Bundeswehr sondern ein ziviles Unternehmen, aber das Drehgestell wird auf einem Militärfahrzeug gebaut. Allerdings wird es erst noch mit anderen Teilen zusammengebaut, bevor es montiert wird.
> wir bauen Teil x. dieses Teil x wird mit Teil y und Teil z zusammengebaut und dann komplett auf das Fahrzeug gebaut.



kann jemand helfen?


----------



## weißnix_ (24 März 2015)

Helfen ist relativ. Die Deutung scheint mir aber nicht soo schwierig:



stevenn schrieb:


> -...also das Drehgestell, das wir bauen ist nur für Militär...
> -...das Drehgestell wird auf einem Militärfahrzeug gebaut



und damit würde ich sagen ist folgendes erfüllt.



> ...speziell  für  Verteidigungszwecke  oder  für  die  Aufrechterhaltung
> der öffentlichen Ordnung konstruiert und gebaut werden...



Damit sind Deine Probleme aber noch nicht erschlagen: Jetzt gelten die Richtlinien und Vorschriften des Militärs. Wir sind Deutsch. Da kommst Du also vom Regen in die Traufe.
Hat denn Dein Auftraggeber die einzuhaltenden Richtlinien nicht spezifiziert. Mit global einzuhaltenden Vorschriften, die Du noch nicht mal benannt bekommst, hängst Du maximal in der Luft.


----------



## stevenn (25 März 2015)

_Hat denn Dein Auftraggeber die einzuhaltenden Richtlinien nicht spezifiziert_

nein hat er leider nicht. nur die Forderung, das die *CE-Forderungen* erfüllt sind


----------



## se_la (25 März 2015)

Dann können wir dir das auch nicht beantworten. CE-Forderungen ist sowieso falsch ausgedrückt, aber das ist halt Umgangssprache.

Ich kann dir in diesem Fall nur empfehlen, dass du noch mal mit dem Kunden sprichst. Sonst wirst du nicht schlauer. Wenn er sowieso nicht der Endkunde ist, dann muss er ja auch Vereinbarungen mit dem Endkunden haben, die dann auch auf dich zutreffen. Fragen kostet ja auch nichts.


----------



## stevenn (25 März 2015)

se_la schrieb:


> Ich kann dir in diesem Fall nur empfehlen, dass du noch mal mit dem Kunden sprichst. Sonst wirst du nicht schlauer. Wenn er sowieso nicht der Endkunde ist, dann muss er ja auch Vereinbarungen mit dem Endkunden haben, die dann auch auf dich zutreffen. Fragen kostet ja auch nichts.


ja werd ich mal machen, danke euch


----------



## esferatec (26 März 2015)

Es ist etwas schwierig den Sachverhalt richtig einzuschätzen, da Sie nicht genau beschreiben, was Ihre Maschine eigentlich macht (bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung).
Wenn Ihre Maschine nicht als Waffe oder zum Abschuss von Waffen dient, würde ich von keiner rein militärischen Anwendung ausgehen. Wenn es eher als ein Arbeitsmittel zu sehen ist, z. B. zum Zubereiten von Verpflegungen, Montage von Produkten, Reinigung von Waffen, dann fällt es in den Anwendungsbereich der Maschinenrichtlinie.
Zudem schreiben Sie, dass Sie es an ein ziviles Unternehmen senden und dieses Unternehmen liefert es dann an das Militär. Liefert Ihr Kunde die fertigen Systeme auch an zivile Einrichtungen?
Jetzt wäre nur noch zu entscheiden, ob Ihre Maschine als vollständige Maschine nach Artikel 2 Buchstabe b oder als unvollständige Maschine nach Artikel 2 Buchstabe g einzustufen ist? Ist die Maschine ohne die von Ihrem Kunden angebrachten Hydraulikzylinder und Umrichter nutzbar?
Grundsätzlich müssen Sie aber bedenken, selbst wenn Ihr Produkt nicht in den Anwendungsbereich der Maschinenrichtlinie fällt, müssen Sie ein sicheres Produkt herstellen. Sie müssen sich über die entstehenden Risiken nachdenken und Maßnahmen definieren –dies müssen Sie auch dokumentieren (z. B. in der Risikobeurteilung). Da auch das Militär Arbeitgeber ist, darf es seinen „Angestellten“ nur sichere Arbeitsmittel zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## stevenn (26 März 2015)

danke für deine Antwort, esferatec.
ich weiß, es ist schwierig, aber wie gesagt Militär, da kann man nicht so viel verraten.also theoretisch könnte es die zivile Luftfahrt auch einsetzen, aber das Teil was wir herstellen ist nur für das Militär.


esferatec schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich müssen Sie aber bedenken, selbst wenn Ihr Produkt nicht in den Anwendungsbereich der Maschinenrichtlinie fällt, müssen Sie ein sicheres Produkt herstellen. Sie müssen sich über die entstehenden Risiken nachdenken und Maßnahmen definieren –dies müssen Sie auch dokumentieren (z. B. in der Risikobeurteilung). Da auch das Militär Arbeitgeber ist, darf es seinen „Angestellten“ nur sichere Arbeitsmittel zur Verfügung stellen.


Natürlich will ich ein sicheres Produkt herstellen, nur wollte ich halt nachfragen ob ihr wisst welche Richtlinien ich beachten muss.
Risikobeurteilung usw wird gemacht, jetzt wäre halt nur noch interessant, ob ich unter anderem eine Einbauerklärung erstellen muss. Also wenn die MRL doch zutrifft, dann leg ich mich fest, dass es eine unvollständige Maschinen ist. Aber wie gesagt, *wenn* die MRL zutrifft.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 März 2015)

es werden ja nun diverse Interpretationen vorgenommen, dieser sollte man sich aber enthalten und die MaschR wortwörtlich nehmen : militärische Anwendung = MaschR nicht anwendbar. Wobei man allerdings im militärischen Bereich teils weit detailliertere  Normen (MIL etc.)  anzuwenden hat: Bedarf dringend der Konkretisierung mit dem AG. -Andreas


----------

